# Optimal depth of tool stands for stability



## Halo Jones (13 Mar 2018)

Hi All,

Like most I have a small workshop and too many tools. My tablesaw and planer thicknesser are already on wheels and I am currently thinking about my other large tools - bandsaw, lathe, mitresaw and morticer (the mitresaw and morticer are going to go into a fliptop type cart). Given my lack of space I want to reduce the depth of the tool cabinets these will sit on. Is there some kind of formula that will let me work out the optimal minimal depth of the cabinets that will not sacrifice stability? ie my lathe is only approx 300 mm deep but I imagine if the cabinet was only 300 then it would be unstable. On the other hand making it 600 mm deep seems overkill.


----------



## Droogs (14 Mar 2018)

the base should be roughly as2 x wide as as the height of the COG of the structure, with the COG in a plane above the centre of the base. Lots of complex formulae go into the calculation but that is a rough rule of thumb. this will mean you need a force about the same weight as the cabinet to start it toppling. you still need to calculate COG and you can do that by following ths:
https://www.wikihow.com/Calculate-Center-of-Gravity


----------



## Halo Jones (14 Mar 2018)

You don't need to be clever, you just need to know clever people!

Thanks!


----------



## stuartpaul (17 Mar 2018)

As well as the weight/CoG of the item you need to consider the forces you/it are applying. For example, turning a decent sized bowl will mean you're applying a degree of force to one side of the lathe, - this needs to be counterbalanced somehow or you may have a brown trouser moment!

What about some form of folding outrigger like a gate leg table? Bit of a pain to put together and store but might give you some of the space saving you're after.


----------

